# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Поёт Витас

## Lampada

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ApeUr48s9cE http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=j8PYBtL-QSk *Лебедь мой* 
Лебедь мой, он был лишь мой 
   Он был зимой со мною, лебедь мой 
   А весной он загрустил 
   Я отпустил: лети, лети там над облаками 
   Чужой он среди людей 
   Ты любовь не трожь руками 
   И не стреляй в лебедей!  
   Лебедь мой, он был ручной 
   Он был зимой со мною, лебедь мой 
   Золотой последний снег 
   Лети для всех, лети, лети там над облаками 
   Чужой он среди людей 
   Ты любовь не трожь руками 
   И не стреляй в лебедей!  
   Время, стой, последний круг 
   Последний друг уходит - лебедь мой, 
   Всей душой тебя любя, 
   Прошу тебя - лети, лети там над облаками 
   Чужой он среди людей 
   Ты любовь не трожь руками 
   И не стреляй в лебедей!  
   Лети там над облаками 
   Чужой он среди людей 
   Ты любовь не трожь руками 
   И не стреляй в лебедей 
   И не стреляй в лебедей!

----------


## Lampada

*Мудрец*  
Давным-давно на свете жил один большой Мудрец...
Он говорил: "Когда-нибудь всему придёт конец...
Не надо над своей судьбой вам голову ломать.
Всё вовремя придёт к тому, кто умеет ждать". 
Он жил спокойно в хижине среди красивых скал...
Под звёздным небом в тишине смысл бытия искал...
Всегда он был совсем один и в том виновен сам:
Людей на дух не выносил и верил в чудеса. 
И так он прожил десять лет вдали от суеты...
Но верил он, что сбудутся великие мечты.
И как-то тёплым летним днём стал сказочно богат -
Сажал он яблоню в саду, а обнаружил клад... 
И через время среди скал построил он дворец...
Но говорил: "Когда-нибудь всему придёт конец...
Не надо над своей судьбой вам голову ломать.
Всё вовремя придёт к тому, кто умеет ждать!
Всё вовремя придёт к тому, кто умеет ждать!" 
Всё вовремя придёт к тому, кто умеет ждать!
Всё вовремя придёт к тому, кто умеет ждать!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5hFOUD5FcE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNDUNTv-3-s http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vBsAiULZk4   *Мама* 
Прости, родная, за разлуку
За письма редкие мои
Я мысленно тебе целую руку
И губы сжатые твои 
Я часто плачу вспоминая, как обижал порой тебя
Прости меня, моя родная, в последний раз прости любя
Как много так не понимал я, как много мне ещё понять
Наверное любил я мало коль всё ж не смог любовь познать 
Прости, родная, за разлуку
За письма редкие мои
Я мысленно тебе целую руку
И губы сжатые твои 
Твою любовь, любовь без меры, твои надежды и мечты
Прости за дерзкие манеры из-за чего грустила ты
Теперь о жизни больше знаю, я многое сумел понять
Твою заботу вспоминаю и так хочу тебя обнять 
Прости, родная, за разлуку
За письма редкие мои
Я мысленно тебе целую руку
И губы сжатые твои

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjO_VXHxsRw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbk3xZcOLXs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eZ_PsULtWI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1QN18C1_UA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8DztAQj_Es  *Опера №2*  
Дом мой достроен,
Но я в нём один.
Хлопнула дверь за спиной
Ветер осенний стучится в окно
Плачет опять надо мной.
Ночью гроза,
А на утро туман.
Солнце остыло совсем.
Давние боли
Идут чередой.
Пусть собираются все. 
Дом мой достроен,
Но я в нём один.
Хлопнула дверь за спиной.
Ветер осенний стучится в окно
Плачет опять надо мной.
Это судьба, а судьбу не могу  
__________________________________  
My house is built, but inside I'm alone 
Door has been shut behind my back 
Autumn's wind is knocking at the window 
Once again, sobbing over me.  
Thunder at night and mists in the morning 
The sun has all gone cold. 
Sufferings from long ago are passing one by one 
Let them combine together.  
My house is built, but inside I'm alone 
Door has been shut behind my back 
Autumn's wind is knocking at the window 
Once again, sobbing over me.  
That is fate, and I cannot 
Ask fate any questions 
Only I know how winds 
Will be howling after me  
pa-ra-rum, pa-ra-rum 
pa-ra-ru-raj-ru-ra-rum 
pa-ra-rum, pa-ra-rum, raj-ra

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se1FFJjrsrw&search=vitas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbXVxbpkrUo&NR   *Я говорил, что люблю - я лгал*,
Я единственной тебя называл - не верь,
Что ты лучше всех женщин на свете,
Тебе я сказал - ложь,
Понимаю это теперь и только теперь,
Всё ведь проще и во сто крат сложней,
Ты во мне как ночь,
В мериадах огней,
Ты мой снег, ты мой дождь,
Воздух мой и вода... я солгал!
Я тебя не любил,
Не любил никогда.
Просто я без тебя,
Как без молнии гром,
Как весна без зимы,
Как без ссоры любовь,
Как без солнца цветы
Я тебя не люблю...
Просто я - это ты, я тобою живу

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-P1xPuBmwo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2tEoO922vQ    *Криком журавлиным* 
Взгляд встречаю твой
Мы давно с тобой
Не говорили о любви
Я ночным дождём
Расскажу о том
Ты шумом листьев говори 
Крикну клином журавлиным
"Я тебя люблю"
И отвечу ветром встречным
"Я тебя люблю" 
Нет, не мало слов
Как весне цветов
Только словами
Не сказать
Что из всех святил
Тех, что я любил
Только луна
Тебе подстать 
Крикну клином журавлиным
"Я тебя люблю"
И отвечу ветром встречным
"Я тебя люблю" 
Но пусть ветра, дожди и крики
Птичьих стай вдали
Будут нашим разговором о любви 
Крикну клином журавлиным
"Я тебя люблю"
И отвечу ветром встречным
"Я тебя люблю"

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=50zOZz7Zu1Y  http://youtube.com/watch?v=8USiMbxtKWo   
Ямайка и поздравление с Новым годом

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg_x0Agbblo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeKlr1TUb8s http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YvObCJpFAo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA5_LyhXOf4  *Улыбнись!*
 Если дождь за окном не кончается 
Улыбнись 
Если что-то не получается 
Улыбнись 
Если счастье за тучами спряталось 
Улыбнись 
Если даже душа поцарапалась  
Улыбнись 
И увидишь - тогда все изменится 
Улыбнись 
Дождь пройдет и земля в свет оденется 
Улыбнись 
И печаль стороною пройдет 
Улыбнись 
И тогда душа заживет

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj954d_8Du0  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oL1dFMlch0 - Посвящение маме http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEbf3WBMUHM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se1FFJjrsrw  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRklLm7iyE4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVLRfCkTR4M  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ROiZzqQ7G4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhRY0pFjcG0 - Евгений Плюшенко катается под музыку Витаса

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFC64tH0UYI http://youtube.com/watch?v=CFpfhrCTB4k  *Я уеду в Комарово* 
Автор слов: Танич М. 
  Автор музыки: Николаев И.  
  Hа недельку, до второго,
   Я уеду в Комарово
    Поглядеть отвыкшим глазом
    Hа балтийскую волну.
    И на море буду разом
    Кораблсм и водолазом:
     Сам себя найду в пучине,
     Если, часом, затону.  
 Припев:
           Hа недельку, до второго,
          Я уеду в Комарово,
          Сам себя найду в пучине,
             Если, часом, затону! 
 Hа недельку, до второго,
 Я уеду в Комарово,
 Где качается на дюнах
 Шереметьевский баркас.
 И у нас в Карельских скалах,
 Hа общественных началах,
 Если только захотите,
 Будет личный водолаз! 
 Припев:
     Hа недельку, до второго,
     Я уеду в Комарово,
     И у нас в карельских скалах
     Будет личный водолаз! 
 Hа недельку, до второго,
 Я уеду в Комарово
 Hа воскресной электричке
 К вам на краешек земли.
 Водолазы ищут клады,
 Только кладов мне не надо -
 Я за то, чтоб в синем море
 Hе тонули корабли! 
 Припев:
     Hа недельку, до второго,
     Я уеду в Комарово,
     Я за то, чтоб в синем море

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN74jJ0IFV8  *Кукла*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwUN8x4rTbY  *Отцвели уж давно хризантемы в саду*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiwqOgeFk9U  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i-BAj9ju1Y  *Лист осенний*  
 Разбился мир на тысячи осколков, 
В глазах осталась пустота... 
Моя душа, как будто вся в иголках. 
Куда же делась красота?   
Я разрываюсь от тоски, 
Я разлетаюсь на куски... 
Как лист осенний на ветру 
Играю в странную игру... 
Как лист осенний на ветру 
Себя из памяти сотру...   
Вокруг меня плывут потоком, 
И ударяют, словно током 
Обрывки непонятных мыслей 
О ком-то очень одиноком...   
Я разрываюсь от тоски, 
Я разлетаюсь на куски... 
Как лист осенний на ветру 
Играю в странную игру... 
Как лист осенний на ветру 
Себя из памяти сотру!

----------


## Lampada

*Остров затонувших кораблей*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vheB_jgyg18

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFtZiE2NYTQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGuJhzLGxg8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfuVBJ4rQiY  *Вперёд за цыганской звездой кочевой*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z13eiKkdI0U  *Малиновка*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkPD3mjRDx0  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10  *Счастье*  
Счастье - вот оно
Вот оно счастье
Счастье - вот оно
Вот оно счастье 
Вместе жизнью наслаждаться
Никогда не расставаться
Засыпать и просыпаться
И друг другу улыбаться 
Счастье - вот оно
Вот оно счастье
Счастье - вот оно
Вот оно счастье 
Называть тебя любимой
Милой и неповторимой
В глаза твои смотреть
Вместе жить и умереть 
Счастье - вот оно
Вот оно счастье
Счастье - вот оно
Вот оно счастье 
Счастье... 
Счастье - вот оно
Вот оно счастье
Счастье - вот оно
Вот оно счастье 
Счастье
Счастье
Счастье
Вот оно счастье 
Счастье
Счастье
Счастье
Вот оно счастье 
Счастье
Счастье
Счастье
Вот оно счастье 
Счастье
Счастье
Счастье
Вот оно счастье

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuvD7eHGxMs  *Старый граммофон*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcp2E89Qo6c 
... и восхищенье любимых глаз

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oxnYErAPH4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4eNURJQFvo  *Зима* 
У леса на опушке
Жила зима в избушке...
Она снежки солила
В берёзовой кадушке.
Она сучила пряжу,
Она ткала холсты,
Ковала ледяные
Да над реками мосты. 
Потолок ледяной, дверь скрипучая...
За шершавой стеной тьма колючая...
Как войдёшь за порог, всюду иней,
А из окон парок синий-синий. 
Потолок ледяной, дверь скрипучая...
За шершавой стеной тьма колючая...
Как войдёшь за порог, всюду иней,
А из окон парок синий-синий. 
Ходила на охоту,
Гранила серебро,
Сажала тонкий месяц
В хрустальное ведро...
Деревьям шубы шила,
Торила санный путь.
А после в лес спешила,
Чтоб в избушке отдохнуть. 
Потолок ледяной, дверь скрипучая...
За шершавой стеной тьма колючая...
Как войдёшь за порог, всюду иней,
А из окон парок синий-синий. 
Потолок ледяной, дверь скрипучая...
За шершавой стеной тьма колючая...
Как войдёшь за порог, всюду иней,
А из окон парок синий-синий!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJY4w_abgtM  *Улицы столицы* 
На улицах столицы огни, дома и лица...
Мелькали, пробегали перед её глазами...
На улицах столицы есть всё, что не присниться,
Всё для неё чужое, чужое не родное... 
Улицы, улицы, улицы столицы,
Девчонке порядочной - гулять здесь не годиться.
Улицы, улицы, улицы столицы
Ну что жа вам девчоночки то дома не сидится. 
На улицах столицы - любовь нам только сниться,
Всё остальное в шутку, знакомства на минутку,
На улицах столицы не надо торопиться,
Ведь после двух свиданий, придёт пора прощаний. 
Улицы, улицы, улицы столицы,
Девчонке порядочной - гулять здесь не годиться.
Улицы, улицы, улицы столицы
Ну что жа вам девчоночки то дома не сидится. 
Улицы, улицы, улицы столицы,
Девчонке порядочной - гулять здесь не годиться.
Улицы, улицы, улицы столицы
Ну что жа вам девчоночки то дома не сидится. 
Улицы, улицы, улицы столицы,
Девчонке порядочной - гулять здесь не годиться.
Улицы, улицы, улицы столицы
Ну что жа вам девчоночки то дома не сидится

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1m-rX8OP64 
Где ж ты помещаешься, Душа?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx4y0W5IO6U 
Одесса

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx4y0W5IO6U 
Цирк

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWxrV18V3jw 
Всё могут короли

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on0eaFMWohE 
До свиданья!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bleeix14SoE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHQOxkhLvhA   *Боже, как я люблю*   
Кто тебя сотворил
На мою, на беду
Я и к боли привык,
Но ко лжи не могу 
На губах твоих зной
Опьяняющих слов
Только в сердце твоем,
Замерзает любовь 
Припев:
Боже, как я люблю
Я кричу в небеса
Но сдувают ветра
Мои чувства с лица
Я, как ворон в ночи
Заклюю сам себя
Ведь признанья в любви -
Это только слова 
Если б это не ты
Прогоняла меня
Я сумел бы уйти
Безответно любя
Но угодно судьбе
Чтобы я вновь и вновь
Возвращался в твой плен
Обжигающих слов 
Припев:
Боже, как я люблю
Я кричу в небеса
Но сдувают ветра
Мои чувства с лица
Я, как ворон в ночи
Заклюю сам себя
Ведь признанья в любви -
Это только слова

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsAxhZPvbE0 
Ваше Величество, милая Музыка!

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4hfcZGZWsQ  * 
Поцелуй* 
Поцелуй длиною в вечность,
Строю к тебе мосты,
Знаю, ты слышишь, хочу к тебе ближе,
Где ты? 
Половины части света так похожи на две части Луны
Сложно реально, давай виртуально
Интернеты 
Поцелуй, поцелуй мой к тебе
Летит на край света,
Снегом декабря. 
Поцелуй, поцелуй мой к тебе
Летит, лови, храни, 
Не забывай что я, 
С тобой, любовь моя… 
Поцелуй, длиною в вечность
Между осенью и весной
Так между прочем, в три часа ночи
С тобой
Половины части света, твои новости, 
Мне б твои сны..
Сложно реально, давай виртуально
Интернеты… 
Поцелуй, поцелуй мой к тебе
Летит на край света,
Снегом декабря. 
Поцелуй, поцелуй мой к тебе
Летит, лови, храни, 
Не забывай что я, 
С тобой, любовь моя…

----------


## Lampada

Куда ты - туда я 
Куда, куда, да, да 
Идут дожди, я не знаю 
Куда, куда, да, да 
Ведут вожди, я не знаю 
Но я знаю одно, я знаю одно  
Куда я - туда ты 
Куда ты - туда я 
Мы с тобой не на ты 
Мы с тобою на я  
Куда, куда, да, да 
Пятятся дни, я не знаю 
Куда, куда, да, да 
Катимся мы, я не знаю 
Но я знаю одно, я знаю одно  
Куда я - туда ты 
Куда ты - туда я 
Мы с тобой не на ты 
Мы с тобою на я  
Куда, куда вода 
Или земля убегают 
Куда, куда, куда они тебя, я не знаю 
Но я знаю одно, я знаю одно 
Куда я - туда ты 
Куда ты - туда я 
Мы с тобой не на ты 
Мы с тобою на я

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O55IP3KpU90  Не молчи так громко   Вспоминается "Muse"?  
Не молчи, так громко не молчи,
Лучше на весь дом ты закричи . кирпичи,
Пусть сыпятся и стёкла, только не молчи,
А то оглохну.
Бей в мои ворота мячик свой, что давно уже ты не со мной.
Прошепчи, что лета больше нету, только не молчи
Ты мне об этом. 
Не молчи так долго, не молчи,
Лучше на весь город закричи,
Разорвусь как бомба на клочки,
Ну и пусть ты только не молчи. 
Что-то говорят глаза в глаза, когда больше нечего 
сказать,
Кирпичи - пусть сыпятся и стёкла, только не молчи,
А то оглохну. 
Не молчи так долго, не молчи,
Лучше на весь город закричи,
Разорвусь как бомба на клочки,
Ну и пусть ты только не молчи 
Ооооооооооооооооо много о 
Не молчи так долго, не молчи,
Лучше на весь город закричи,
Разорвусь как бомба на клочки,
Ну и пусть ты только не молчи
А то оглохну. 
Разорвусь как бомба на клочки,
Ну и пусть ты только не молчи

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoSIC8w53Nw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wv3L94ZBmk  Невезучий 
Не везёт. Ты сказала, что не любишь и вот
Превратила жизнь веселую в смур
Всё мура на свете кроме ля-мур
Не везёт. Не везёт меня в Париж самолёт
А парижане говорят c'est la vie
Ах, парижане, как прожить без любви ? 
Тяжелый случай - я невезучий
В одни ворота бой веду я сам с собой
Но ты разгонишь все тучи и я стану всех круче
Только верни свою любовь
Но ты разгонишь все тучи и я стану всех круче
Только верни свою любовь 
Не спеши. Что такое не везёт мне скажи
Неужель это просто судьба
Непутёвая, ну словом, труба 
Тяжелый случай - я невезучий
В одни ворота бой веду я сам с собой
Но ты разгонишь все тучи и я стану всех круче
Только верни свою любовь
Но ты разгонишь все тучи и я стану всех круче
Только верни свою любовь 
____________________________ 
Unlucky (Nevezuchiy) 
Tough luck... You said you don't love me
And turned my cheerful life into gloom
Nothing matters in this world except "l'amour"
Tough luck... The plane won't take me to Paris
The Parisians say: "C'est la vie"...
Oh, Parisians, how can I live without love? 
What a misfortune! I am unlucky
I am fighting with myself
But you can disperse all the clouds
And I'll become the toughest guy
If only you give me back your love 
Don't hurry! Tell me the meaning of "tough luck"!
Can it be just fate and nothing more?
Just that awful bloody fate?.. 
What a misfortune! I am unlucky
I am fighting with myself
But you can disperse all the clouds
And I'll become the toughest guy
If only you give me back your love

----------


## Lampada

Ночь пополам, день пополам 
Ночь пополам, день пополам
Cлышишь я тебя никому не отдам
Ночь на двоих день на двоих их… 
С ума можно сойти от высоты любви один
День, ночь всё наискосок, время, мысли, числа только ты
Одна беги не беги от наважденья любви
Кто первый ты или я, скажет кто создал тебя для меня 
Ночь пополам, день пополам
слышишь я тебя никому не отдам,
Ночь на двоих день на двоих, их… 
Ночь пополам, день пополам
слышишь я тебя никому не отдам,
Ночь на двоих день на двоих, их… 
С ума можно сойти, от долгожданных слов любви
День и ночь всё по проводам, телефонным снам и городам
Бежать от тебя не сбежать, словами не рассказать
Кто первый ты или я, с неба вниз сорвётся чувства не тая 
Ночь пополам день, пополам
слышишь я тебя никому не отдам,
Ночь на двоих день на двоих, их… 
Ночь пополам день, пополам
слышишь я тебя никому не отдам,
Ночь на двоих день на двоих, их…

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrpLYMUQSos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUKO6Uw__ho  Сердцебиение  
Сердцебиение моего абонента,
Лайны - билайны,
Стрелки - нули...
Судьбы притяженья решили на небе звёзды,
Жаль, не мы.
Планета круглая, летит и вертится
Давай всё спутаем, в субботу встретимся 
Лучше бы тучи - громы - грозы всё сразу - разом,
Чем дрожь ожиданья телефонным гудком...
Прочти меня по пейджеру, по слову телефона-факcа
По имэйлу ком - ком - телеком.
Всё сложно и просто.
Секреты - вопросы,
Иероглиф любви не разгадать...
Оружие рук, звони как-нибудь,
Планеты - кометы мои будут чуть-чуть скучать... 
Сердцебиение моего абонента,
важно - не важно, ответы тебе.
Судьбы притяженья придумали люди - астрологи,
Здесь и на земле.
А люди путают,
Когда мы встретимся,
Ты будешь девою или медведицей... 
Лучше бы тучи - громы - грозы всё сразу -разом,
Чем дрожь ожиданья телефонным гудком...
Прочти меня по пейджеру,по слову телефона-факса
По эмэилу ком - ком - телеком.
Всё сложно и просто.
Секреты - вопросы,
Иероглиф любви не разгадать...
Оружие рук, звони как-нибудь,
Планеты - кометы мои будут чуть-чуть скучать... 
Лучше бы тучи -громы - грозы всё сразу - разом,
Чем дрожь ожиданья телефонным гудком...
Прочти меня по пейджеру, по слову телефона-факса
По имэйлу ком - ком - телеком.
Всё сложно и просто.
Секреты - вопросы,
Иероглиф любви не разгадать...
Оружие рук, звони как - нибудь,
Планеты - кометы мои будут чуть-чуть скучать...

----------


## Lampada

В шортиках и в маячке... 
Большие белые цветы,
Стояли в вазах, пели панки,
Ты появилась из мечты:
Сбылось гадание цыганки, 
Большие белые цветы,
Стояли в вазах, пели панки,
Чтоб не была туманна ты,
Зажёг я противотуманки. 
В шортиках и в маячке,
Ты крутишь свои гаечки,
А у меня внутри, как прежде,
Горит огонь любви и нежности. 
В шортиках и в маячке,
Ты крутишь свои гаечки,
Но если подойдёшь,
Взглядом позовёшь ,
В сказку попадёшь. 
Большая белая любовь,
На сердце оставляла слякоть,
Но мне хотелось вновь и вновь,
Обнять тебя, любить и плакать, 
Большие белые цветы,
Стояли в вазах, пели панки,
Ты стала жертвой красоты,
В душе зализывала ранки. 
В шортиках и в маячке,
Ты крутишь свои гаечки,
А у меня внутри, как прежде,
Горит огонь любви и нежности, 
В шортиках и в маячке,
Ты крутишь свои гаечки,
Но если подойдёшь,
Взглядом позовёшь,
В сказку попадёшь, 
В шортиках и в маячке,
Ты крутишь свои гаечки,
А у меня внутри, как прежде,
Горит огонь любви и нежности, 
В шортиках и в маячке,
Ты крутишь свои гаечки,
Но если подойдёшь,
Взглядом позовёшь,
В сказку попадёшь,
Но если подойдёшь,
Взглядом позовёшь,
В сказку попадёшь

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8_p2v4cDyE  *А на пересечении двух дорог* 
А я стою, как тополь на ветру, 
А я в который раз опять не смог, 
Проиграл последнюю игру...  
А я наверно не такой как все, 
А там, где надо плакать, я смеюсь, 
А я иду по встречной полосе... 
Не прошу, не верю, не боюсь! 
Не прошу, не верю, не боюсь!  
Никого ни в чём я не виню, 
Никого мне не за что прощать! 
Знаю, ничего не изменю, 
Так не буду даром обещать!  
Никакого смысла больше нет 
Ждать, когда опять придёт беда, 
А я в один конец возьму билет, 
Улечу отсюда навсегда! 
Улечу отсюда навсегда!  
Где-то в глубине моей души 
Догорают искорки огня... 
А ты меня обида не души! 
Просто нет здесь места для меня! 
Просто нет здесь места для меня! 
Просто нет здесь места для меня!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-ro3ja0JZ8  
музыка - А. Пахмутовой 
слова - Н. Добронравова  *Птица счастья* 
Птица счастья завтрашнего дня
Прилетела, крыльями звеня...
Выбери меня,
Выбери меня,
Птица счастья завтрашнего дня. 
Сколько в небе звёздном серебра!
Завтра будет лучше, чем вчера.
Лучше, чем вчера,
Лучше, чем вчера.
Завтра будет лучше, чем вчера, 
Припев: 
Где-то гитара звенит...
Надёжное сердце любовь сохранит.
Сердце любовь сохранит.
А птица удачи
Опять улетит... 
Будет утро завтрашнего дня.
Кто-то станет первым, а не я...
Кто-то, а не я,
Кто-то, а не я
Сложит песню завтрашнего дня. 
Нет на свете танца без огня.
Есть надежда в сердце у меня.
Выбери меня,
Выбери меня,
Птица счастья завтрашнего дня! 
Припев: 
Песня моя прозвучит...
Надежное сердце любовь сохранит.
Сердце любовь сохранит.
А птица удачи
Опять прилетит...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXWBiDyYJD4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhFEgxudpM8  *Случайный вальс* 
Ночь коротка. 
   Спят облака. 
   И лежит у меня на ладони 
   Незнакомая Ваша рука. 
   После тревог 
   Спит городок 
   Я услышал мелодию вальса 
   И сюда заглянул на часок  
   Пусть я с Вами совсем не знаком 
   И далёко отсюда мой дом 
   Я как будто бы снова 
   Возле дома родного... 
   В этом зале пустом 
   Мы танцуем вдвоем 
   Так скажите хоть слово 
   Сам не знаю, о чём  
   Будем кружить,
   Будем дружить 
   Я совсем танцевать разучился 
   И прошу Вас меня извинить 
   Утро зовёт 
   Снова в поход.
   Покидая Ваш маленький город,
   Я пройду мимо Ваших ворот  
   Пусть я с Вами совсем не знаком 
   И далёко отсюда мой дом 
   Я как будто бы снова 
   Возле дома родного... 
   В этом зале пустом 
   Мы танцуем вдвоем 
   Так скажите хоть слово 
   Сам не знаю, о чём

----------


## Lampada

Витас was punked.    ::    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxrC1vx0kGg  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsPGFfbRtBE  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6Q0qZTzzYw

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4fzYPCwGSU 
Песня А. Пахмутовой 
Белый аист летит, над белесым Полесьем летит...
Белорусский мотив в песне вереска, в песне ракит...
Все земля приняла - и заботу , и ласку, и пламя,
Полыхал над землей небосвод, как багровое знамя. 
Наша память идет по лесной партизанской тропе,
Не смогли зарасти эти тропы в народной судьбе...
Боль тех давних годин в каждом сердце живет и поныне,
в каждой нашей семье с нами малые дети Хатыни... 
Припев: Молодость моя, Белоруссия.
Песни партизан, сосны да туман.
Песни партизан, алая заря...
Молодость моя, Белоруссия. 
Белый аист летит над Полесьем, над тихим жнивьем...
Где-то в топи болот погребен остывающий ром.
Белый аист летит, все летит над родными полями,
Землю нашей любви осеняя большими крылами...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRTylK8QR5Q  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp5erEjooNQ   *ПТИЦЫ УЛЕТЕЛИ*  
муз. А. Костюка, сл. В. Пеленягрэ  
Когда осыпаются липы
В раскосый осенний закат,
Сквозь все причитанья и всхлипы
На юг журавли полетят.
Там стелется дым повечерья
На склоне осеннего дня.
Роняя над родиной перья, 
Летят и не видят меня. 
ПРИПЕВ:
Ничего, что птицы улетели,
И в окне горит мутная заря.
То, что мы с тобою не допели,
После допоём, проще говоря. 
И чудится звонкий твой голос,
Ты молод. Ты снова влюблён. (Ты молода и влюблена)
А сердце в стихах раскололось,
И бредит малиновый звон. (И снова волнует меня)
Душе не уйти от погони, 
И страсти нельзя утолить.
И медленно красные кони
По небу пытаются плыть. 
ПРИПЕВ.  
Когда осыпаются липы
В раскосый осенний закат,
Сквозь все причитанья и всхлипы
На юг журавли полетят.
Там стелется дым повечерья
На склоне осеннего дня.
Роняя над родиной перья,
Летят и не видят меня. 
ПРИПЕВ.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgNI6hgaSGU  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB5z_uQBiS0

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUZhHNr_KRU  http://www.pakhmutova.ru/mp3/inoplane.mp3  *Песня о неизвестном друге*  
стихи - Расул Гамзатов, перевод на русский - Юпа Мориц 
Музыка - А. Пахмутова 
Помимо тех друзей, что есть вокруг, 
На свете существует тайный круг 
Моих друзей незримых, неизвестных… 
Я тоже чей-то неизвестный друг.  
Помимо тех врагов, что есть и так, 
На свете существует сто ватаг 
Моих врагов незримых, неизвестных… 
Я тоже чей-то неизвестный враг.  
Помимо тех планет, где жизни нет, 
Летит, быть может, миллионы лет 
К нам дальний свет незримых, неизвестных, 
Но любящих и мыслящих планет.  
Быть может, там не льётся (в жилах кровь) в битвах кровь, 
А премия даётся за любовь, 
За круг друзей незримых, неизвестных, 
За братство существующих миров.  
Помимо тех друзей, что есть вокруг, 
Быть может, есть инопланетный круг 
Моих друзей незримых, неизвестных… 
Я тоже их инопланетный друг. 
Моих друзей незримых, неизвестных… 
Я тоже чей-то неизвестный друг… 
___________________________________ 
Apart from the friends surrounding me,
There is a secret circle
Of my invisible unknown friends,
I am also somebody's unknown friend. 
Apart from the enemies surrounding me,
There are a hundred gangs
Of my invisible unknown enemies,
I am also somebody's unknown enemy. 
Apart from the planets without life,
Perhaps, there are some invisible unknown
But loving and thinking planets
That send distant light to them
For millions of years. 
Maybe, there is no blood in their (veins) battles,
And they are awarded prizes for love,
For a circle of invisible unknown friends
And fraternity of the existing worlds. 
Apart from the friends surrounding me,
Perhaps, there is an extraterrestrial circle
Of my invisible unknown friends,
I am also their extraterrestrial friend...
Of my invisible unknown friends...
I am also somebody's unknown friend...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtYHvJWk2Wc  *Дружба* 
Когда пpостым и нежным взоpом
     Ласкаешь ты меня, мой дpуг,
    Hеобычайным цветным узоpом
     Земля и небо вспыхивают вдpуг. 
       Веселья час и боль pазлуки
          Хочу делить с тобой всегда,
           Давая пожмём дpуг дpугу pуки -
             И в дальний путь, на долгие года 
   Мы так близки, что слов не нужно
   Нам повтоpять дpуг дpугу вновь,
   Что наша встреча и наша дpужба,
   Сильнее стpасти, больше, чем любовь 
      Веселья час пpидёт к нам снова,
      Веpнёшься ты и вот тогда,
      Тогда дадим дpуг дpугу слово,
      Что будем вместе навсегда.

----------


## Winifred

Я вижу витас на пост у Lampada, и Я слушала. Витас – хорошо или странный? мне нравится его музыку, но тоже я хочу готовить будильник о нём! 
что все думают о нём?

----------


## Lampada

> Winifred:  Я вижу витас на пост у Lampada, и Я слушала. Витас – хорошо или странный? мне нравится его музыку, но тоже я хочу готовить будильник о нём!
> что все думают о нём?

 "_Я увидела ссылку на песню Витаса в подписи у Лампады и прослушала её.  Витас нормальный или странный?  Мне понравилась его музыка._ ..."  Дальше непонятно:  будильник = alarm clock.
Я думаю, что Витас вполне нормальный человек, просто у него необычайно высокий голос.  
Он пользуется успехом у публики.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C39G17t3D3A  *Блаженный гуру* 
Блаженный Гуру, 
Куда ты идёшь? 
Блаженный Гуру, 
Меня ты не ждёшь. 
Тебя я не жду. 
Нет столько сил 
От сей суеты 
Я уйду в тишину. . .  
Безумные танцы 
Блаженного Гуру 
Под песни шаманов 
Уходят в тишину. 
Безумные танцы 
Блаженного Гуру 
Под песни шаманов 
Уходят в тишину.   
Блаженный Гуру 
Сидит в тишине. 
Блаженный Гуру, 
Дай руку мне 
Блаженный мой стиль 
Не понять никому. 
Я из тишины 
Уйду в глубину.  
Безумные танцы 
Блаженного Гуру 
Под песни шаманов 
Уходят в глубину. 
Безумные танцы 
Блаженного Гуру 
Под песни шаманов 
Уходят в глубину. 
Безумные танцы 
Блаженного Гуру 
Под песни шаманов 
Уходят в глубину. 
Безумные танцы 
Блаженного Гуру 
Под песни шаманов 
Уходят в глубину. 
Безумные танцы! 
Безумные танцы!  
Безумные танцы! 
Безумные танцы! 
Безумные танцы! 
Безумные танцы! 
Безумные танцы! 
Безумные танцы! 
Безумные танцы! 
Безумные танцы!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOK_hJ-W2O4  *В этом холодном мире*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvdeq3l3tN0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU2nGNwi41A  *В краю магнолий* 
Не зная горя горя горя, 
   В краю магнолий плещет море, 
   Сидят мальчишки на заборе 
   И на меня наводят грусть. 
   Танцуют пары пары пары. 
   Мотив знакомый, даже старый. 
   И сладкий голос бас-гитары 
   Тревожит память мою, 
   Ну и пусть, ну и пусть и пусть.  
   Вот также когда-то 
   Сюда мы бегали ребята ребята, 
   Глаза блестели, как агаты агаты, 
   И на щеках играла кровь. 
   Как модно, как модно 
   Танцуют пары под аккорды аккорды, 
   И можно говорить свободно свободно 
   Про жизнь и про любовь.  
   В краю магнолий плещет море, 
   Сидят мальчишки на заборе, 
   И восхищенье в каждом взоре 
   Невольно я сейчас ловлю. 
   Мальчишкам надо ... драться. 
   Им по ночам девчонки снятся. 
   Но не для них сегодня танцы, 
   Но эта песня для них, 
   И сейчас я её дарю.  
   Вот также когда-то 
   Сюда мы бегали ребята ребята, 
   Глаза блестели, как агаты агаты, 
   И на щеках играла кровь. 
   Как модно, как модно 
   Танцуют пары под аккорды аккорды, 
   И можно говорить свободно свободно 
   Про жизнь и про любовь.  
   Вот также когда-то 
   Сюда мы бегали ребята ребята, 
   Глаза блестели, как агаты агаты, 
   И на щеках играла кровь. 
   Как модно, как модно 
   Танцуют пары под аккорды аккорды, 
   И можно говорить свободно свободно 
   Про жизнь и про любовь.

----------


## Оля

> Он пользуется большим успехом у публики.

 Я бы не стала так преувеличивать   ::

----------


## Lampada

> [quote:1olda8jq]Он пользуется большим успехом у публики.

 Оля:  Я бы не стала так преувеличивать   :: [/quote:1olda8jq]
У меня сложилось такое впечатления из-за поведения публики в залах.
Ладно, я вытру "большим".   ::

----------


## Winifred

Спасибо, Lampada.  
Lampada cкажит -  
"Я думаю, что Витас вполне нормальный человек, просто у него необычайно высокий голос. 
Он пользуется успехом у публики." 
Я тоже!  Извините, мне нужно выйти и учиться (ещё раз и ещё раз) грамматику.....(пробежит через дверь...)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbQp7lmBKv8  *Ангел без крыла* 
Я возвращаюсь в детство -
Мимо пролетают дни. 
Я разбиваю сердце - 
Больно одному идти.  
Я словно ангел без крыла. 
Зачем ты ранила меня? 
Среди звёзд потоки слез 
Ветер унёс.  
Пусть дрожь бежит по коже, 
Слёзы излучают свет. 
Знай, я останусь тем же - 
Чистым ангелом с небес. 
Я словно ангел без крыла. 
Зачем ты ранила меня? 
Среди звёзд потоки слёз 
Ветер унес.  
Я словно ангел без крыла. 
Зачем ты ранила меня? 
Среди звёзд потоки слёз 
Ветер унёс.

----------


## TATY

Моя хозяйка в России сказала, что я похож на Витаса.

----------


## Zaya

> Спасибо, Lampada.  
> Lampada cкажет: "Я думаю, что Витас вполне нормальный человек, просто у него необычайно высокий голос. 
> Он пользуется успехом у публики". 
> Я тоже!  Извините, мне нужно идти и учить грамматику (снова и снова)... (выбегает через дверь...)

 Не скажу, что это единственно правильный вариант.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HofQlw0hz3M   *Даже звезды покажутся письмами* 
 Твой родимый птенец улетел от тебя 
Но не я так решил - так решила судьба 
И выходит, что ты остаешься одна 
И опять и опять ждёшь от сына письма   
А бессонница постучится в дом 
Как всегда с тревожными мыслями 
И тогда тебе за ночным окном 
Даже звезды покажутся письмами   
Всем соседям, друзьям о моих новостях 
Ты расскажешь не раз во дворе и в гостях 
А улыбка твоя робко спрячет печаль 
Что котёнком скребётся в душе по ночам   
А бессонница постучится в дом 
Как всегда с тревожными мыслями 
И тогда тебе за ночным окном 
Даже звезды покажутся письмами   
Ты прости, что седин прибавляю 
Я всю жизнь извиняться готов 
Я не песни тебе посвящаю 
Я тебе посвящаю любовь   
А бессонница постучится в дом 
Как всегда с тревожными мыслями 
И тогда тебе за ночным окном 
Даже звезды покажутся письмами   
А бессонница постучится в дом 
Как всегда с тревожными мыслями 
И тогда тебе за ночным окном 
Даже звезды покажутся письмами

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTQMN8bqV4Q  *Ваше Величество, милая Музыка*...

----------


## Lampada

Liepaya, live concert  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQtyQx0Wu-g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJnpP4lhpw8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mlxctmGGrk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5Alr18eUkI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pELwZBght0A http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIs6yJPp_e8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dg_BF6lvJo

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuGcvvOIz4k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCGxT9H_s80  *Берега России* 
Старый сад золотой росой
Без меня на рассвете плачет
Возвращаюсь к себе домой
Мне не хочется жить иначе
Устаю от земли чужой
Непонятной и незнакомой
Возвращаюсь к себе домой
Как всегда хорошо мне дома
А на утреннем небе всплывает заря
Ты мой дом, ты мой берег, Россия моя
Где б я ни был я верю в круженьи земном
Ты Россия мой берег, Россия - мой дом
А на утреннем небе всплывает заря
Ты мой дом, ты мой берег, Россия моя
Где б я ни был я верю в круженьи земном
Ты Россия мой берег, Россия - мой дом
Если кто-то покинув кров
На чужбине находит счастье
Я поздравить его готов
Но над сердцем своим не властен
А на утреннем небе всплывает заря
Ты мой дом, ты мой берег, Россия моя
Где б я ни был я верю в круженьи земном
Ты Россия мой берег, Россия - мой дом
А на утреннем небе всплывает заря
Ты мой дом, ты мой берег, Россия моя
Где б я ни был я верю в круженьи земном
Ты Россия мой берег, Россия - мой дом

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZEYbDoY4S4  *Без света любимых глаз* 
Хотел я быть водой весною,
Хотел, что бы ты была со мною,
В пьянящем взоре,
Увидеть море, 
И восхищенье любимых глаз,
В пьянящем взоре,
Увидеть море, 
И восхищенье любимых глаз. 
Хотел мечтать и быть счастливым,
Хотел любить и быть любимым.
Ловить мгновенья, восторг, смятенья,
И восхищенье любимых глаз,
Ловить мгновенья, восторг, смятенья,
И восхищенье любимых глаз, 
Хотел судьбу пройти с тобою,
Хотел тебя назвать судьбою,
Ведь в мире этом, 
В грехи одетом, 
Нельзя без света любимых глаз.
Ведь в мире этом, 
В грехи одетом, 
Нельзя без света любимых глаз.
Ведь в мире этом, 
В грехи одетом, 
Нельзя без света любимых глаз.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K6qHE3LBJ8  *Колыбельная* 
Спи малыш, усни 
Пусть тебе снятся сны 
Розовый слоник в саду 
Баю-баюшки-баю 
Розовый слоник в саду 
Баю-баюшки-баю 
Спи малышка, усни 
Пусть тебе снятся сны 
Золотая рыбка в пруду 
Баю-баюшки-баю  
Золотая рыбка в пруду 
Баю-баюшки-баю 
Баю-баюшки-баю 
Баю-баюшки-баю

----------


## alexB

Я вообще думал, что у него есть пять песен, которые он повторяет по пятьсот раз на дню, в этом своём космонавтском костюме. Ан нет оказывается.
Слышал где-то, что китайцы от него дуреют.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPLcn2xH4m4  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNG6QqVnEQQ   *Плачет чужая тоска* на осеннем ветру...
Только не знаю совсем, как судьбу нам просить
Счастья кусочек, а не разлуку,
Ночью до боли за нас не голосить... 
Ночью тебя, как хмельную, шатает...
Будто чего-то нам не хватает.
Солнце остыло и над столами,
Руки и головы, утро сближает... 
Часто случается так, словно сердце хватает...
Радость чужая меня опять наполняет.
Все собираются, знаю, опять за спиной,
Как мотыльки на поляне лесной...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOK_hJ-W2O4  *Холодный мир* 
Мир застыл вокруг, как глыба льда 
И жизнь ушла навсегда... 
И замерзли в небе облака 
За секунду на века, 
И везде давно уже лишь пустота, 
Заблудилась в пустоте моя мечта... 
В этом Холодном мире застыли мысли 
И стала льдом слеза... 
И друг от друга прячут пустые люди 
Холодные глаза. 
В этом Холодном мире забыли радость 
Осталась лишь беда... 
Стала планета ровной, стоят повсюду 
Пустые города 
И я... 
Ночь сменяет день, как и всегда, 
Но не спастись от холода... 
Все давно привыкли к пустоте, 
К темноте, к суете. 
И уже никто не верит, что тепло придет, 
Снова жарким станет солнце и растопит лед... 
В этом Холодном мире застыли мысли 
И стала льдом слеза... 
И друг от друга прячут пустые люди 
Холодные глаза. 
В этом Холодном мире забыли радость 
Осталась лишь беда... 
Стала планета ровной, стоят повсюду 
Пустые города 
И я... 
В этом Холодном мире застыли мысли 
И стала льдом слеза... 
И друг от друга прячут пустые люди 
Холодные глаза. 
В этом Холодном мире забыли радость 
Осталась лишь беда... 
Стала планета ровной, стоят повсюду 
Пустые города 
И я...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAsvB5sWxf0  *Старый календарь*  
Старый календарь перед глазами 
Жизни моей прожит целый год, 
Как же много было в нем страданий, 
разочарований и невзгод! 
Старый календарь висит на против 
черным в нем отмечен каждый день 
даже в воскресенье надо мною, 
целый год висела чья-то тень. 
Старый календарь в глаза мне смотрит 
и со мною тихо говорит, 
вспоминаю я, что раньше было, 
и душа моя огнем горит 
Старый календарь перед глазами 
Жизни моей прожит целый год, 
Наполняются глаза слезами 
от того что дальше меня ждет!

----------


## Lampada

На китайском:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5yAdR5xA9c

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXtqKX2F9lA  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  *Прости, Господь!*  
Я святою водою умоюсь, 
У иконы с мольбой постою, 
Замеляя грехи перед Богом, 
Для России прощения прошу.
Я смотрю на серебреный крестик, 
А в глазах распятая Русь. 
И молюсь я с надеждой прощения, 
С покаянием, с поклоном молюсь. 
Прости, Господь, за всё 
Прости, прости. 
За то, что падали с церквей кресты, 
За убиенного царя 
И за костёр с икон, прости. 
Прости, Господь, за всё прости.
Я кормлю голубей рядом с храмом 
И с надеждой на небо смотрю. 
Боже милостив, подай нам прощения 
И Россию с распятия сними. 
Возвратим оскверненные храмы, 
Заблестят на заре купола, 
Только дай нам надежду прощенья, 
Вновь могучая станет страна.
Прости, Господь, за всё 
Прости, прости. 
За то, что падали с церквей кресты, 
За убиенного царя 
И за костёр с икон, прости. 
Прости, Господь, за всё прости.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05   *Улетели листья* 
Улетели листья с тополей
Повторилась в мире неизбежность
Не жалей ты листья, не жалей,
А жалей любовь мою,
А жалей любовь мою и нежность
И нежность 
Пусть деревья голые стоят –
Не вини ты шумные метели
Разве в этом кто-то виноват
Что с деревьев листья,
Что с деревьев листья улетели?
Улетели...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  *В горнице* 
Муз. А. Морозов 
Сл. Н. Рубцов   
В горнице моей светло -
 Это от ночной звезды, 
Матушка возьмет ведро,
Молча принесет воды.
Матушка возьмет ведро,
Молча принесет воды. 
Красные цветы мои
В садике завяли все,
Лодка на речной мели
Скоро догниет совсем. 
Дремлет на стене моей
Ивы кружевная тень
Завтра у меня под ней
Будет хлопотливый день 
Буду поливать цветы
Думать о своей судьбе
Буду до ночной звезды
Лодку мастерить себе. 
В горнице моей светло -
Это от ночной звезды, 
Матушка возьмет ведро,
Молча принесет воды.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  *Странное чувство *  
Стихотворение Николая Рубцова  
 Ветер всхлипывал, словно дитя,
За углом потемневшего дома.
На широком дворе, шелестя,
По земле разлеталась солома... 
Мы с тобой не играли в любовь,
Мы не знали такого искусства,
Просто мы у поленницы дров
Целовались от странного чувства. 
Разве можно расстаться шутя,
Если так одиноко у дома,
Где лишь плачущий ветер-дитя
Да поленница дров и солома. 
Если так потемнели холмы,
И скрипят, не смолкая, ворота,
И дыхание близкой зимы
Все слышней с ледяного болота...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08   *Луна* 
Под вечер долгого дня я убегаю в тебя -
В твои глаза, губы, руки и плечи..
Я знаю - это болезнь, но мне не справится с ней,
И без тебя мне не станет легче.
Словно зал ожиданий,
Где снова мир без тебя опустел.. 
Ах, какая в небе луна!
Вот бы завтра сойти, вот бы завтра сойти с ума..
Что б не думать и не гадать,
Сколько ждать мне еще, сколько ждать.. 
Не ждать труднее чем ждать, тебе меня не понять,
Секунды падают словно капли.
И вновь закончится ночь, что так похожа на дождь,
И мы как будто чужими станем..
Стрелки замерли на без-пяти,
Почему ты не хочешь придти?..

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09  *Пташечка* 
 Я считал, что нам расстаться - это не вопрос 
И не думал встречи наши принимать всерьез 
Это было увлеченье, хоть кого спроси 
А насчет любви до гроба - боже, упаси  
И когда ты мне сказала: "Нам не по пути" 
Я с улыбкою ответил: "Пташечка, лети" 
Помрачен был видно разум 
Что терял - не понял сразу 
Ты прости, меня прости   
Без любви твоей пропадаю я 
Прилетай скорей, пташечка моя   
С той поры, как мы расстались, я не ем, не пью 
Лишь все время повторяю, что тебя люблю 
Даже днём теперь живу я как в кошмарном сне 
И прошу тебя забыться и придти ко мне  
Я слова твои забуду "нам не по пути" 
Ты забудешь, что сказал я "пташечка, лети" 
Мы забудем эти фразы 
И вернется счастье сразу 
Ты прости, меня прости   
Без любви твоей пропадаю я 
Прилетай скорей, пташечка моя,  
Прилетай скорей, пташечка моя, 
Без любви твоей пропадаю я   
Я слова твои забуду "нам не по пути" 
Ты забудешь, что сказал я "пташечка, лети" 
Мы забудем эти фразы 
И вернется счастье сразу 
Ты прости, меня прости  
Без любви твоей пропадаю я 
Прилетай скорей, пташечка моя  
Прилетай скорей, пташечка моя 
Без любви твоей пропадаю я

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10   *Редкая птица*   
Мне подарили друзья королевскую птицу,
Редкую птицу, которой нельзя не гордиться.
Сердцем ее полюбил я, и принял, и понял,
Медом душистым кормил ее прямо с ладони.  
Редкая птица в доме моем жила,
Редкая птица, два золотых крыла.  
Я отпустил ее, чтоб не грустила ночами.
Чтобы не билась об острые прутья плечами.
С песней умчалась она в белоснежную замять,
Лишь золотое колечко осталось на память.  
Редкая птица в доме моем жила,
Редкая птица, два золотых крыла.  
Где ты теперь, и в каких ты летаешь высотах?
Редкая птица, нашла для себя ты кого-то?
В руки чужие опять ты попала до срока,
Или свободна? Точнее, опять одинока.  
Редкая птица в доме моем жила,
Редкая птица, два золотых крыла.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11  *Потемкинская лестница* 
Об этом южном городе молва идёт не даром
Бывают же волшебные такие города
Пройдусь по Дерибасовской, по солнечным бульварам
И уезжать не хочется отсюда никуда 
От берега отчалила последняя комета
Над морем разливается покой и благодать
Потемкинская лестница - восьмое чудо света
А может, и девятое, не стану утверждать
Потемкинская лестница восьмое чудо света
А может и девятое не стану утверждать 
Осилить эту лестницу нелегкая работа
Ступеньку за ступенькой считаю как всегда
Но мысли отвлекаются, сбиваются со счета
И кажутся ступеньками летящие года 
От берега отчалила последняя комета
Над морем разливается покой и благодать
Потемкинская лестница - восьмое чудо света
А может, и девятое не стану утверждать
Потемкинская лестница - восьмое чудо света
А может, и девятое не стану утверждать 
По лестнице-чудестнице, по лестнице упрямой
Всбираюсь лучезарною вечернею порой
Пусть кто-то по традиции зовет Одессу мамой
А мне сегодня хочется назвать ее сестрой 
От берега отчалила последняя комета
Над морем разливается покой и благодать
Потемкинская лестница восьмое чудо света
А может и девятое не стану утверждать

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12   *ЗОРЬКА АЛАЯ*  
Музыка А. Морозова
Слова В. Гина 
Зорька алая, зорька алая, губы алые,
А в глазах твоих, а в глазах твоих – неба синь.
Ты, любовь моя долгожданная,
Не покинь меня, не покинь меня,
Не покинь. 
По плечам твоим спелым колосом льются волосы –
Только голову, только голову запрокинь.
Добротой своей, своим голосом
Не покинь меня, не покинь меня,
Не покинь! 
Всех красивее, всех дороже мне стала ты сейчас,
Даже капелькой своей нежности не остынь.
Через сотни лет, через тысячи
Не покинь меня, не покинь меня,
Не покинь! 
Зорька алая, зорька алая, губы алые,
А в глазах твоих, а в глазах твоих – неба синь.
Ты, любовь моя долгожданная,
Не покинь меня, не покинь меня,
Не покинь!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUNjwIC2JU4  *Гадалка* 
  Ежедневно меняется мода, но покуда живет белый свет
  У цыганки со старой колодой хоть один да найдется клиент
  В ожиданьи чудес невозможных постучится хоть кто-нубудь в дверь
   И раскинет она и разложит благородных своих королей 
     Пр: Ну что сказать, ну что сказать, устроены так люди,
                Желают знать, желают знать, желают знать что будет. 
Счастье в жизни предскажет гаданье, и внезапный удар роковой.
Дом казенный с дорогою дальней, у любовь до доски гробовой.
Карты старые лягут как веер на платок с бахромой по краям,
И цыганка сама вдруг поверит благородным своим королям. 
Время рушит гранитные замки и повсюду встают города,
Но для карт, что в руках у цыганки не имеют значенья года.
Сердце млеет, гадалке внимая, и на всех перекрестках зеемли
Выражения лиц не меняя благородные лгут короли.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Vitas - And The Gipsy Is Going (А цыган идёт) / 2008 - YouTube  
Мохнатый шмель - на душистый хмель,
  Цапля серая - в камыши,
 А цыганская дочь - за любимым и в ночь,
   По родству бродяжьей души. 
Припев:
 Так вперед - за цыганской звездой кочевой -
  На закат, где дрожат паруса.
И глаза глядят с бесприютной тоской
     В багровеющие небеса 
И вдвоём по тропе - навстречу судьбе,
Не гадая, в ад или в рай.
Так и надо идти, не страшась пути,
Хоть на край земли, хоть за край. 
Припев:
Так вперед - за цыганской звездой кочевой -
На свиданье с зарёй на восток,
Где, тиха и нежна, розовеет волна,
На рассветный вползая песок. 
Так вперед - за цыганской звездой кочевой -
За ревущих южных широт,
Где свирепствует буря,
Как божья ветла
Океанскую пыль метёт. 
       Am
Так вперед

----------


## Lampada

*На Дерибасовской снимается кино* 
Одесса раньше славилась фонтанами,
Бычками и морскими капитанами,
Про это вы спросите стариков,
А мне не говорите за бычков. 
В любом краю, где что-то хороводится,
Кино без одесситов не обходится.
Когда снимает свадьбу Голливуд,
Фаршмак с десятой станции везут. 
Припев:
На Дерибасовской снимается кино,
Красивых девочек у нас полным-полно,
А вот и Вы, а вот и я,
И Мясоедовская улица моя.
А вот и Вы, а вот и я,
И Мясоедовская улица моя.  
У нас в Одессе публика балдежная,
Собрать массовку - дело безнадежное,
Поскольку очень город наш не прост,
Он состоит из только кинозвезд. 
Припев:
На Дерибасовской снимается кино,
Красивых девочек у нас полным-полно,
А вот и Вы, а вот и я,
И Мясоедовская улица моя.
А вот и Вы, а вот и я,
И Мясоедовская улица моя.   
Колумб матросам закатил истерику,
Открывши не Одессу, а Америку.
Но, говорят, до самой смерти он
Считал, что это все же Ланжерон 
Припев:
На Дерибасовской снимается кино,
Красивых девочек у нас полным-полно,
А вот и Вы, а вот и я,
И Мясоедовская улица моя.
А вот и Вы, а вот и я,
И Мясоедовская улица моя.

----------


## Lampada

БРОДЯЧИЕ АРТИСТЫ  
Мы по всей земле кочуем, 
На погоду не глядим. 
Где придется заночуем, 
Что придется поедим. 
Театральные подмостки 
Для таких как мы бродяг, 
Свежеструганные доски, 
Занавески на гвоздях.  
Мы бродячие артисты, 
Мы в дороге день за днем. 
И фургончик в поле чистом, 
Это наш привычный дом. 
Невеликие таланты, 
Но понятны и просты. 
Мы певцы и музыканты, 
Акробаты и шуты.  
Никогда не расстаются 
С нами музыка и смех. 
Если зрители смеются, 
Значит празднуем успех. 
Мы приедем, мы уедем, 
Летом, осенью, зимой, 
И опять приснится детям 
Наш вагончик расписной.  
Мы бродячие артисты, 
Мы в дороге день за днем. 
И фургончик в поле чистом, 
Это наш привычный дом. 
Невеликие таланты, 
Но понятны и просты. 
Мы певцы и музыканты, 
Акробаты и шуты.

----------


## Lampada

*Три белых коня* (из к/ф "Чародеи") 
Музыка Евгения Крылатова
Слова Л. Дербенёва 
Остыли реки и земля остыла,
И чуть нахохлились дома...
Это в городе тепло и сыро,
Это в городе тепло и сыро,
А за городом зима, зима, зима! 
И уносят меня, и уносят меня
В звенящую снежную даль
Три белых коня,
Эх, три белых коня - 
Декабрь, январь и февраль! 
Зима раскрыла снежные объятья,
И до весны всё дремлет тут...
Только ёлки в треугольных платьях,
Только ёлки в треугольных платьях
Мне навстречу всё бегут, бегут, бегут! 
И уносят меня, и уносят меня
В звенящую снежную даль
Три белых коня,
Эх, три белых коня - 
Декабрь, январь и февраль! 
Остыли реки и земля остыла,
Но я мороза не боюсь
Это в городе мне грустно было,
Это в городе мне грустно было,
А за городом - смеюсь, смеюсь, смеюсь! 
И уносят меня, и уносят меня
В звенящую снежную даль
Три белых коня,
Эх, три белых коня - 
Декабрь, январь и февраль!

----------


## Lampada

*Мне бы в небо*Нам ничего не изменить,
Из чаши боль не перелить.
Тебя просила я не раз
Оставить меня здесь и сейчас.
Ночной вуалью не спеша
Накроет грусть меня сейчас.
Холодной-холодной осенью листва
Уносит прочь остатки фраз,
Я отпущу тебя сейчас. 
Мне бы в небо за тобою,
Больше этих слёз не скрою.
Слишком поздно стало ясно:
Я тебя люблю напрасно...
Но мне бы в небо за мечтою,
Сердцу холодно от боли.
Слишком поздно стало ясно:
Я тебя люблю...
Я тебя люблю...
Я тебя люблю... 
Мне этой ночью не уснуть.
Воспоминания, словно ртуть.
Пусть эта сказка не про нас,
Любовь бывает только раз.
Мечты мои, как первый снег,
Оставят на щеках следы.
И снова разбудит утренний рассвет,
Но рядом нет тебя опять,
Я не хочу тебя терять! 
Мне бы в небо за тобою,
Больше этих слёз не скрою.
Слишком поздно стало ясно:
Я тебя люблю напрасно...
Но мне бы в небо за мечтою,
Сердцу холодно от боли.
Слишком поздно стало ясно:
Я тебя люблю...
Я тебя люблю...
Я тебя люблю...

----------


## Lampada



----------


## diogen_

*Vitas - Pinocchio (Буратино)))*

----------


## Lampada

VITAS - Ямайка / Jamaica 2016.10.01

----------


## Lampada

Цирк  Все смеются и воздушные шарики 
Надувают веселые карлики 
И фейерверком петарды взрываются 
Цирк приехал, и все улыбаются.  
В этом цирке все мы зрители 
Все мы звери и укротители. 
И нам здесь все до боли знакомо 
В этом цирке мы словно дома.  
Здесь все просто и очень загадочно 
И смеется клоун припадочно 
От того, что упал гимнаст, 
А ведь он хотел сделать сальто для нас.  
Все мы здесь собрались не случайно 
И уже никакая не тайна, 
Что в этом цирке все мы клоуны, 
А у гимнаста ноги сломаны.  
В этом цирке все мы выросли 
И одну лишь мысль мы вынесли: 
Каждый думает об одном: 
"Ну как в этом цирке не стать слоном".  
Но зато все хотят стать магами. 
И кричат и машут флагами, 
А ведь они обычные зрители- 
Станционные смотрители.  
Акробаты и шпагоглотатели, 
Эквилибристы и змей заклинатели, 
Канатоходцы и силачи, 
Лилипуты и трюкачи.  
В этом цирке все относительно 
И мы смеемся не выразительно. 
Потому что все озабочены, 
Чтобы не остаться у обочины.

----------


## Lampada

Моё тело нежно тает Свет излучает Расслабляет Тает, тает... 
Моё тело, словно ветер, Сны навевает Расслабляет Тает, тает... 
Моё тело, словно капля, С неба упало, Всё поломало Мало, мало... 
Моё тело по стёклам стекает, Любовь излучает, Расслабляет Тает, тает... 
Стань моим телом! Так, между делом. Стань моим телом! Стань!

----------


## Lampada

*Гадалка*

----------

